# Center Channel Design



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

I purchased a pair of SVS MBS-02 bookshelf speakers last year and intended to purchase the MCS-02 center channel speaker as soon as the budget permitted. Unfortunately, I was laid-off last June and don't see having the budget for the MCS-02 any time soon. I've decided to try to build a more affordable center channel in the interim and would appreciate input from anyone who has any ideas for a design that would compliment my existing MBS-02 speakers at a price lower than the $649 MCS-02.

Thanks,

John


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You should be able to make one for that price range. However, I could not find the scanspeak 7" driver available anywhere. 
I would look to see what 6" or 7" drivers are available and matching 1" tweeters. I would also try and keep the crossover at the same point as your current speakers (1.88 kHz)
Hopefully someone closer to you can suggest a suitable combination that is available locally.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

robbo266317 said:


> You should be able to make one for that price range. However, I could not find the scanspeak 7" driver available anywhere.
> I would look to see what 6" or 7" drivers are available and matching 1" tweeters. I would also try and keep the crossover at the same point as your current speakers (1.88 kHz)
> Hopefully someone closer to you can suggest a suitable combination that is available locally.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill, that gives me a starting point. 

John


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

If you are planning on a horizontal center channel, you should really do an MTMW 3-way if you want good horizontal off-axis dispersion. Not an MTM or TM 2-way.

So your budget is <$600? Is that the only constraint? WIll you be building and finishing your own cabinet? Do you want to use a "proven design" or do you want help creating your own?


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

fusseli said:


> If you are planning on a horizontal center channel, you should really do an MTMW 3-way if you want good horizontal off-axis dispersion. Not an MTM or TM 2-way.
> 
> So your budget is <$600? Is that the only constraint? WIll you be building and finishing your own cabinet? Do you want to use a "proven design" or do you want help creating your own?


Thanks Russ,

Yes, the plan is to build a horizontal center channel. A proven design would be fine as long as it is a good match for my existing SVS MBS-02 bookshelf speakers. And yes, I will be building and finishing the cabinet myself.



Thanks for your input.


----------

